# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  اروع كـــريــــم لازالة الخطوط البيضاء وتشقاقات الجسم ... مع اراء وتجارب البنات

## الفراشة الطائرة

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ ) 
( "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير" 

اليوم اخواتى بقدم لكم منتج اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااائع بشهادة الجميع

***** كريـــــــــم البـــانثينوال *****

بقدم لكم الحل لمشاكل الخطوط البيضاء ( تشقاقات الجسم ) الى تنتج من التخسيس او من الحمل

بقدم لكم كريم البانثينوال الذى تكلم عليه الدكتور عبد الباسط فى حل مشااااااااااااكل التشقاقات
يستخدم 45 يوم لازالة التشقاقات

من مميزات الكريم ..............

يستعمل فى ازالة تشقاقات الجسم والخطوط البيضاء 

يستعمل لترطيب وتلطيف اى منطقة من الجسم سواء الكوعين او الركب او الكعبين فهو مرطب جيد جدا للبشرة ويزيد من حيوية البشرة

يستعمل للحامل فى الشهور الاخيرة على حلمة الثدى حتى لا تتشقق الحلمة اثناء فترة الرضاعه وتسبب الم للام اثناء الرضاعة
وانا والله قبل الولادة الدكتور كتب لى على كريم البانثينوال حتى لا يسبب اندفاع اللبن تشقاقات للحلمة وكتير كتير فادنى يا بنات وعن تجربة شخصيو والله العظيم وانا علطول استخدمة لترطيب اى منطقة بجسمى

يستعمل للحبوب والبثور الصغيرة الى تكون بالجسم فهو يرطبها ويزيلها



ودى صورة الكريم 



((((( والسعـــــــــــر 25 درهـــــــم فقططططططططططط )))))

التوصيل عن طريق المندوبة سلم واستلم وبتدفعين لها حق التوصيل

الحجم 20 جم والكريم مرخص ومسجل من وزارة الصحه المصرية 
رقم التسجيل 3414 \ 2009

ودى اراء البنات جمعتها من النت .......................






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاء بنت جدة


انا سمعت الدكتور عبدالباسط يقول الحل الوحيد للتشققات هو كريم البنثانول (panthenol ) هو قال لمدة 45 يوم انا جربتها 30 يوم تقريبا خفت عن اول وتركتها قلت بارجع لها بعدين لانها الحل الوحيد - ومرة قرات في منتدى انه وحده استخدمته ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا وتسوي سكراب للتشققات اسبوعيا وراحت تماما طبعا انا بارجع استخدم الكريم وعلى فكرة الكريم طبي وآمن
طريقة الاستخدام يوضع الكريم قبل النوم على التشققات ودعواتكم لى بالسعادة في الدارين







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شفاايف فوشيه


انا استخدمته روعه بس يبيله استمرار انا اهملت ولا كملت ونزلت موضوع عنه خففها كثييييييييييييييير التشققات رغم انها قديمه








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خلطة عطر


قصدج بانثينول الانتاج المصرى 

روعه وريحته حلوه 

بس غريب القى فيه 2 % يعنى شنو وكاتبين عليه لازم استشارة الطبيب 

انا استخدمه لعيالى ولجسمى وحيل مرتاحه عليه 



السلام عليكم ياحلوات

اليوم هقولكم عن أكتشاف

والله رهيب

شيء سهل جدا لإزلة الخطوط البيضاء بلا خلطات بلا خرابيط
باي باي قلق باي باي هم باي باي غم


مع

مرهم


البانثينول

وانا سمعت الدكتور عبد الباسط بوداني يقول الخطوط البيضاء لها حل واااااااااااااحد هو مرهم البانثينول

الطريقه أنك تدهنين بالليل المناطق اللي فيها الخطوط والحفر والبلاوي المتلتله وتخليها للصبح

وتكرريها كل يوم
وياريت سكرب كل اسبوع يكون افضل عشان الجلد يتجدد

المهم تستمريييييييييييين 45 يوم وبعدها تشوفي النتيجه اللي الفتاكه للخطوط البيضاء 
علي فكره يا بنات انا بستخدم كريم بانثينول
لبشرتي وبجد بيصفيها جدا جدا وده واحده
صحبتي صيدلانيه قالتلي عليه 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة توقيع فنانة


انا جربته وممتاز للتشققات وشد الجلد بس إلى الأن ماكملت غير شهر ويبيلي يمكن 5 شهور حتى يختفي تماماُ طبعاً انا اخلطه مع كريمات ثانية ولو استخدمه لحاله راح يعطي نتايج افضل








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شفاايف فوشيه


السلام عليكم
بنات الكثير يشكون من تشققات الجلد البيضا الصعبه والحمرا سريعت العلاج

والله يابنات انا اعاني منها من فتره استعملت انا واختي كريم بس انا ما استمريت

فتحت دولابي ولقيت الكريم قلت بحط يمكن يفيد والله اسبوع بدتيت احس بفرق

المهم رحت ادور مالقيت الا بصيدلية بيت الصحه الكريم هوو

كريم البانثينول

ومابي منك الا الدعوه ان الله يرزقني الزوج الصالح والذريه ابي توائم اتشرط بعد







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sarona9


كريم بانثينول مدحه الدكتور للخطوط البيضاء لأنه مقشر رائع وكثير ناس فادهم

بس مو موجود بالسعوديه ممكن بمصر بس









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صديقه ملاك


من يلقاه في الرياض ياليت باي صيدليه يقول اناسمعت عبد الباسط يمدحه









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عآبره سبيل


يا هلا اختي ..
البانثينول وصفه لي دكتوري الجلديه بـ مصر ..

هو للبشره .. يعطيها نظاره و يصفيها من اثار الحبوب و الحبوب نفسها .. 

انا كان عندي حبوب في ظهري و وصفها لي و خفت بنسبه كبيييييره ولله الحمد ..

و قال لي ان بعد فتره يخفف لك الخطوط البيضه وانا جربته احطه على الخطوط في خلال شهر تقريبا راحت 3% بس 

و قال لي ان بعد فتره من الزمن برضو يبيض لان هو يعالج أي مشكله في البشره ..

في مصر موجود صناعه مصريه .. انا اجيب من هناك كميات كبيره لان مستحيل استغني عنه مرررره احبه ..

صاحبتي شافته معي و قالت انه موجود فالسعوديه لكن بشكل ثاني .. بس ماعرف ماقد شريته من السعوديه ..
وهذي صورته اللي من مصر ..
بس هو ابد ابد مو للترهل ولا للسيلولايت ..

ان شاء الله اكون افدتك اختي ..



اتمنى الى يدخل موضوعى يترك دعوة حلوة ولكم مثلها ان شاء الله* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## مناتيتو

الله يوووفقج

----------


## مناتيتو

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## مناتيتو

لحمدالله 
ألحمدالله ألحمدالله 
ألحمدالله ألحمدالله الحمدالله
الحمدالله الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## مناتيتو

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ام عمار مصر

موفقة يارب

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## AL WAFA



----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

> الله يوووفقج





> استغفر الله 
> استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله 
> استغفر الله





> سبحان الله وبحمده
> سبحان الله العظيم
> سبحان الله وبحمده
> سبحان الله العظيم



تسلمى يا قمرايا عالمرور

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ....اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## طيبة

الله يوفقج

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

> الله يوفقج


تسلمى يا قمر عالمرور

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك )

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليهيامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

قال الرسول : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » وفي رواية: « وبنى له بيتا في الجنة

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
( استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ )

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ ) 
( "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

( اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ ) 
( "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## نوفا91

لوسمحتي كيف اطلب هالكريم ؟ كيف احصلله

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

> لوسمحتي كيف اطلب هالكريم ؟ كيف احصلله


حبيبتى موجود لدى مندوبتى 
راسلينى بالبيانات تبعك عالخاص

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

( اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ ) 
( "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## Metfayja

مرحباً الصوره ما ظهرتلي موقفه

----------


## فله تو

السلام عليكم انا ابي ارسلك رساله طلع عندك متروس زحمه رسالتي مارحتش عندك لازم تمسحي بعض الرسايل
انا عايزه اشتري من عندك بانثينول للاماكن الحساسه
انا عايزه اعرف الكريم هو انواع ولا نوع واحد بيعالج كل المشاكل؟

----------


## ام غايوتى

الصورة ما تطلع

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اصبحانا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

> مرحباً الصوره ما ظهرتلي موقفه





> السلام عليكم انا ابي ارسلك رساله طلع عندك متروس زحمه رسالتي مارحتش عندك لازم تمسحي بعض الرسايل
> انا عايزه اشتري من عندك بانثينول للاماكن الحساسه
> انا عايزه اعرف الكريم هو انواع ولا نوع واحد بيعالج كل المشاكل؟





> الصورة ما تطلع



حبايبى هذة الصورة للى ما تظهر عنده

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَن تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ ) 
( "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءقدير"

----------


## ام غايوتى

لمنع رقع المواضيع القديمة .. ولاختفاء الصور .. يغلق

----------

